# need to install memory card in dell inspiron 2200



## roxanne3157

I just bought additional memory for my dell inspiron 2200 and need to know how to install it into my laptop. I am not sure if the laptop takes this card as an additional or if I replace what I have originally in my computer.


----------



## sobeit

se this on replacing your ram

this will show what ram you need


----------



## roxanne3157

Thank you for that link, I had found that earlier today. What I need to know is if this new card will be replacing the old card or if it will go in as an additional card to the memory that I currently have? I would like to know this before opening up the computer.


----------



## twajetmech

Most Laptops have 2 memory slots, you won't know how many modules you have installed until you open up the memory access panel and check. You can try running cpu-z linked below and see how many modules it shows as being installed already if you want to know in advance


----------



## speedster123

tutorial
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins2200/en/SM/upgrades.htm#1084976)

scanner
http://support.dell.com/support/top...y_systems_info/details?c=us&l=en&s=gen&~tab=2

little insight
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071208073343AAqQjrC


> The simple answer is NO. RAM is not company specific and any good RAM that is PC2700 should work in almost all computers that take 2700 RAM.


i take exception to this statement from this link, especially regarding dell.


----------



## sobeit

roxanne3157 said:


> Thank you for that link, I had found that earlier today. What I need to know is if this new card will be replacing the old card or if it will go in as an additional card to the memory that I currently have? I would like to know this before opening up the computer.


if you looked at my second link in my other post, it only shows one slot for your system. You will have to pull the old to put in the new..


----------

